# 2010 babys due after sucess with treatment



## just belive (Aug 18, 2009)

hello i am 18 weeks pg next wk all thanks to the ivf wales team for making are dreams come true my edd is 26th may 2010 just wondering if there is eny more ladys out there due the same has me x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just wanted to say hi and congratulations on your bfp.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just believe well done on your successful treatment

join us pregnant ladies here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=218685.270

i am a month ahead of you and due 26th april 2010 (my dates), they dated me ahead at my scan.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi just believe and congrats!


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi just believe

Congratulations, like Kara said come over to the pregnancy & parenting thread, there's a few of us there.

I'm a fair way behind you, I'm just 5 weeks, so due around the end of Aug 2010.  Never thought I'd be saying that, but thanks to IVF Wales I can say it.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations Just Believe 
I think I am right in saying I am the first one due in 2010 - my EDD is 25/03/2010 - which is coming around quickly....  
Lets hope there will be a few more FFers joining us in 2010 and lots in 2011


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations just believe.

all you ladies who are expecting from ivf wales should post on the bfp boards. it will show then what success the clinic is.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Just believe i am 12 weeks preg thanks to ivf wales


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Just Believe, I am due June 9th so just a couple of weeks behind you. Congrats xx


----------

